# HMV



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

So HMV announced yesterday that they have gone into administration.
It was their worst day since records began.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## vanilla_ice (Jan 24, 2009)

:roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

:lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Go out in stylus :wink:


----------

